# Yeti FRO 1988 Landshark



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Yeti FRO 1988 Landshark*



















Specs

Frame: Steel, Simplex Dropouts
Fork: Steel, Campagnolo Dropouts 
Rims: Araya RM 25
Hubs: Bullseye
Spokes: DT 3x
Tires: Tioga Farmer John's Cousin
Pedals: Shimano M730
Crank: Bullseye
Chain: Shimano HG90
Rear Cogs: Shimano
Bottom Bracket: Bullseye
Front Derailleur: Shimano M730
Rear Derailleur: Shimano M730
Shifters: Shimano M730
Grips: GT BMX
Handlebars: Grove Hammerhead
Stem: Grove Hammerhead
Headset: Tange BMX
Brake: Shimano M730
Levers: Magura
Saddle: Turbo
Seat Post: Shimano M730
Quick release: Campagnolo
Colors: Landshark Custom
Size (c/c): 48cm
Serial #: 739

Location: Willisau, Switzerland
Owner: Stefan Scherzinger

*it's restored!
...but two third of the paintjob are still original...*








































































































































Cheers, Stef


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IMAX cinemascope photography!

huge.. excellent!


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

The bike's OK, what I want to know is who do you drag along to take all your action shots? 

Can't some of you deep pocket USA collectors stop the bleeding??:sad:


----------



## Smurf Hunter (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks incredible. What do you know about those rims? I've got a pair of Araya RM-20s. Right now they're laced to the original Shimano Deore LX hubs. I'm thinking of relacing with some fresh butted spokes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

that paint job is awesome


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

azjeff said:


> The bike's OK, what I want to know is who do you drag along to take all your action shots?


just me, my camera and a tripod ...press the button, run to the bike, ride and hope


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Smurf Hunter said:


> What do you know about those rims?


good to ride and looks nice.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

I was under the impression that Slawa wouldn't paint ANYTHING that he didn't build himself. How'd you convince him to paint a Yeti?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

apexspeed said:


> I was under the impression that Slawa wouldn't paint ANYTHING that he didn't build himself. How'd you convince him to paint a Yeti?


Sharky has a Ritchey painted by Slawta.

Nice photos, bike, and build zingel. As usual.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Daaaamn! nice one for sure just gorgeous.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

zingel said:


> good to ride and looks nice.


36 holes? love araya rims...

nice grips. and there is a nice harmony and balance on the whole build. it's not trying to be light... which is coherent w/ a yeti steel.


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

beautiful paint job


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Man, I NEVER see FRO's in my size, but when I do, it reminds me why I should avoid looking at vintage Yetis.

Me wanty. BAD.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am so jealous. That is beautiful. This is why I love Vintage Bikes.

Tim


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks real sweet. Ride it!!!


----------



## Napfgeist (Jan 4, 2004)

Well done, Stef! :thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

azjeff said:


> Can't some of you deep pocket USA collectors stop the bleeding??:sad:


As soon as the dollar stops getting its a$$ kicked. Right now it's at an all-time low against the Euro 1.58:1. Now that's :sad:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Zingel, it is AWESOME, like the others in your collection...photos are the best!

But at the risk of sounding like a dick-head, I have to say, the paint looks like what the bike messengers in Boston do with a shaky- can so nobody steels their steeds!

I'm guessing Yeti was originally solid purple, I may have left it that way.

Sorry...Oh, by the way, nice brain bucket!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*boahh!* today's very HOT!...


*what's up..?*


*...look's like he doesn't feel it!* ...perhaps if he's wearing a radiaton-protection-cap..?


*together* to the summit..




*the first* uphill is done!


...arrived *on the top!*


*"the panorama"*


*....and the downhill!*




tomorrow it's rainy...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful. I love the RM 25s. They are double walled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

azjeff said:


> Can't some of you deep pocket USA collectors stop the bleeding??:sad:


i think that one went to Europe long long before the Euro was invented and when the $$ was still very strong. bet it was horribly expensive back then...

Carsten


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

ScottyMTB said:


> Beautiful. I love the RM 25s. They are double walled.


I noticed that the rims looked beefy, but I didn't realize that they were RM 25s and not RM20s until you pointed that out...Zingel's bikes all seem to have beefy wide rims, plus they're all really cool and his photography is Top Notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I noticed that the rims looked beefy, but I didn't realize that they were RM 25s and not RM20s until you pointed that out...Zingel's bikes all seem to have beefy wide rims, plus they're all really cool and his photography is Top Notch! :thumbsup:


The RM-20s are also double wall... just like almost every other mtb rim from 1985 and on.

Great shots, zingel. Looks like that was a fun ride. The shot with the two bikes up against the fence is now a favorite of mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So great. 

You guys take VRC to the next level. Full period bikes and riding gear...right down to the shoes and helmets. Amazing.

Looks pretty out there!


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never seen a brake adjusting barrel on a front derailleur like that before. Very nice bike all around as well.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

RickD. said:


> I've never seen a brake adjusting barrel on a front derailleur like that before. Very nice bike all around as well.


All early YETI's front derailleur cables ran through the derailleur and anchored at the chainstay junction with a pinch bolt. By late '89 they were being phased out and replaced with a Bullseye front derailleur pulley.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The RM-20s are also double wall... just like almost every other mtb rim from 1985 and on.


You're forgetting Hardrock rims.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Beautiful shots, as always!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> You're forgetting Hardrock rims.


oh yeah! :lol:


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

*Two Swiss-Yetis at the german Erzgebirgs-Bike-Marathon*















































Cheers Stef


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow! Nice pics!!!

Both of those bikes are nice. The Land Shark paint looks particularly nice though.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Awesome!

How did you two fair against the rest of the field?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

So cool!


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> How did you two fair against the rest of the field?


the field...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

zingel said:


> the field...


 You crushed them, nice!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hahaha, wow, and I thought I was the only still wearing Factory Pilots! Nice.

Beautiful specimen of the ol' yeti as well, incredible. Killed me on my dial up internet though, hahaha, but your photos are so nicely detailed I just had to keep reloading until I could get a good look!

Gotta ask, do you get any wobble/play in the Bullseye hubs? I have the exact same ones that I was using on a Yo Eddy, but they drove me crazy so I finally ditched them.





edit: oh man! That guy in the photo above initially looks like he just kung-fu chopped the guy eating soil, but then I realized he's taking a beating himself, in the chest by his stem! ohhh.....


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> Gotta ask, do you get any wobble/play in the Bullseye hubs?


just a bit ...at the race I rode with 730 hubs.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

just got the pics in* full size *:thumbsup:

here are the *master-shot's...*









cheers!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

(necro-posting be damned but...) these pics were awesome!! I love the shot a few up of the chain in full swing on the white FRO. and the Slawta paintjob is fantastic


----------

